# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Bussi ojaan Yli-Iissä

## Jouni Seilonen

Sanomalehti Kaleva kertoo koululaisia kuljettaneen bussin ajaneen ojaan Yli-Iissä tänään aamupäivällä. http://www.kaleva.fi/plus/juttu705847_page0.htm

----------

